# Help: using a NVG bracket to mount a helmet light



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Jan 3, 2013)

I recently bought a Gloworm X1 with the intention of mounting it on the front of my helmet, a Pro-Tec Ace. However the ventilation holes are too small and far apart to fasten the velcro strap that came with the light. In the course of looking for a solution I stumbled across the Pro-Tec Bravo, the miltary version of the Ace, which includes velcro straps and holes for attaching a standard mounting bracket (called a PASGT/MICH plate, or a shroud) for attaching night vision goggles. I'd like to avoid buying a new helmet, or drilling holes in my current helmet, however seeing the NVG mount on the Bravo inspired me to try to find a similar setup for my current helmet.

I've figured out I need 3 things to make the NVG mount: a retention strap, a PASGT/MICH plate, and a mounting plate for the Gloworm light.

Most of the PASGT/MICH plates I've seen include a screw hole for attaching it to the helmet, but I'm thinking of attaching it with velcro. The part I'm hung up on is the mounting plate for the Gloworm, which I will have to make. The most promising solution I've seen is the GoPro NVG mount, however even that leaves me unsure of how exactly I'm going to attach the light to the mounting plate. Most standard mounts have a large articulating arm, whereas what I need is just the flat metal plate to attach to the light.

The Gloworm X1, as I plan to mount it:









Pro-Tec Ace helmet:









Pro-Tec Bravo with PASGT plate and retention strap (basically what I'm going for):









Looking for advice, guidance, suggestions, etc.


----------



## spartacus001 (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like you are using the light for Airsoft or paintball?

Anyways I presume you want the light to be easily removable without the need for tools. My suggestion:

On the PASGT/MICH Plate: Cut and screw a short piece of Picatinny rail.
Picatinny/Weaver Rail Round Bottom Weaver Rail Mount Base for Install Scope NEW | eBay

Then On the base of your Glow worm: mount a quick release Riser mount

Riser Mount 1/2" High 3-Slot Low-Profile Compact Riser For Scope Rings UTG #168 | eBay
*OR*
UTG LE Rated Double Rail/3 Slot Angle Mount w/Integral QD Lever Lock System | eBay


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't play airsoft, I've done the paintball things a few times. However I'm intending the NVG mount for cycling. Seriously. 

The MICH plate seemed like a more elegant solution than velcro, milspec gear has its own style - I'm surprised no MTBR's have tried this yet.

Anyway, thanks a ton for the welcome dose of imagination - your suggestions are good ones. I'm wondering thought, if I use a rail mount like the Picatinny, would there still be a point in using a MICH plate? Couldn't I just stick the rail mount directly on the helmet?

The thing I'm really looking for is the piece that snaps on to the MICH plate. It's usually a mounting plate for a rhino mount, which is a swivelling arm that holds most NV goggles. It looks like this:










As you can see, I don't nee the whole arm, just the flat plate, to mount the light on. A lot of this is new to me; it's difficult to know what to look/ask for when you don't know the correct vernacular.

*Edit:* I think I've figured it out. Sort of. They make a thing called a mount adapter, which looks sort of like this:










This seems almost perfect, since the left/right holes in the plate are very similar to those on the base of the Gloworm, which might make it easier to attach them to one another. The only catch is, I'm not sure if these adapters work with the MICH/PASGT plates, or only the triangular shroud mounts that screw into your helmet?


----------

